# Disassembling piston assembly on my compressor



## angst2k2k (Jan 7, 2021)

Here's a good one, I recently purchased a beefy compressor at an equipment auction last year and it has been working wonderfully up until last week when it kept tripping the breaker after a few strokes. Researching on the google, it was suggested to check the air filter. Being fairly naïve to these commercial compressors I didn't even know that it had an air filter on it, and after looking all over for one I did notice an opening where a filter plus probably the housing for it should have been but is missing. Backing up a few sentences, the area around where I have this definitely has an odor of decomposing critter. Since my property is surrounded by woods it's not unusual for these critters to wander up underneath the house and die so I didn't give it much of a thought. But just to rule it out, I turned the compressor off at the switch and reset the breaker. When I turned it on at the switch I about gagged, something has definitely crawled up inside there and met an untimely fate. So my question, is this something I can tackle myself i.e. are there any special tools required, gaskets, etc? (other than a gas mask and hazmat suit) It's going to be gross that's for sure but I really need this thing back to work I've attached pictures, thanks in advance and have a good one -Steve


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well...
the air inlet needs an large air filter on it.

drain the air out of the tank first.
from there it is basic mechanics stuff.
if you have a good machine shop set of tools you are set!
make sure to bag and tag all parts.
card board works for the bolts for the head as they may not be all the same length.

a good clean dry pavement area is the best plan for tear down..

lol on the haz mat gear!
we have all been there!

darn bats like to hide as well as mice!


----------

